# has any one used Molly's Herbal Wormer?



## DesertMoonFarms (Nov 19, 2012)

I was thinking about trying Molly's Herbal wormer and was wondering if anyone has used it and has any opinions on it? I have a (hopefully bred) doe that i bred after a Ivermec treatment but she still has a cough so I was wanting to treat for lungworms again as I'm sure this is what is causing her cough but I'm not sure if this wormer will treat for lungworm. I love the idea of it being completely natural it sounds wonderful. I'm also considering several of her other products. would love to hear your imput.

http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/wormer.htm

Here is a link to the site


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

With the lung worm you have to do 2 to 3 treatments 10 days apart to make sure you get the eggs. I had one girl that had to have 2 treatments and the other needed 3. 

I use Mollys Herbals and love it! You dont give the second herb when they are pregnant. I really like it although it took us a few treatments to figure out how to administer it as the dosage balls were taken me foreever to make! I ended up just mmixing it with their Monday grain. I use beat pulp too so I just make it extra wet those days and stir it in their bowls that day. They eat it right up without problem. I also give it to our dogs and our chickens. We were having lots of coccio until we started using this and we have not had to treat ever since!


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I've used Molly's on my wethers since they were just babies. They still got bad cases of stomach and strangyles worms, twice this year, that I had to use Ivermectin for as they were becoming anemic. I still use the Molly's as it also has immune system supporting herbs in it, but in my case it was not effective on internal parasites. Good luck with your babies!


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh, and wormer #2 is not safe for pregnant does!


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

I use them too. The goats haven't ever had any worm problems so I'm assuming it works! I had to figure out how to give it to them at first but now I make balls with the slippery elm powder and it works great.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I use it and am very happy with it. One of my does came here wormy and prone to worms, but we had her on Molly's Herbals and she did so well on it. All of our does are doing well on it -- if there are ever any signs of worms we just give them a three day treatment of #1 (unless they are pregnant) and they clear right up. It's great stuff, IMO.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

MissyParkerton said:


> Oh, and wormer #2 is not safe for pregnant does!


You got them mixed up. Molly's Herbals Formula #1 is not safe for pregnant animals. Because it contains wormwood.

DesertMoon: You should run a fecal on her to see what you're treating first. I've had good results with herbal wormer. Once they eat them. It can take awhile to get your does used to it. But I also keep chemical wormers on hand. I use them about once a year. Getting the goats treated effectively is more important then staying natural.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

MissyParkerton said:


> Oh, and wormer #2 is not safe for pregnant does!


Nope this is the one that IS safe for pregnant does


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I also wanted to add Hoegger and Fir Meadow also sell herbal wormers.


----------



## DesertMoonFarms (Nov 19, 2012)

I am having a hard time finding a vet who will do a fecal and a reasonable rate or I would be doing that for all my does. I have always used chemical wormers until now. I just have 2 still coughing and its really bothering me. all my goats look good and worm free but at night I hear one (my doe RazzleBerry) coughing and its only gotten worse despite an ivermec treatment (before she was bred) and after a dose of vitamin B complex. is penn. safe for pregnant does? I do want to try some herbal wormers this upcoming year and see how that goes. this is my first year I have ever had any problems with lungworm until this year i had never even heard of lungworms.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I used Molly's and it worked well. My problem was cost and not having enough on hand when needed. So I went back to chemicals. Mostly I rotate Ivomec and Valbazen with Safeguard instead of Val for pregnant does. For lungworms I have found tramisol or levasol both work and are safe for pregnant does.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you for catching my mistake about which wormer (Molly's) is the one that isn't safe for pregnant does! Duh! 

After reading others' positive results with Molly's I'm thinking I should start over again with the 3 days in a row on wormer 1, which I've only done once and that was in mid-summer....


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I used Molly's herbal wormer for several years with reasonably good results confirmed by fecal testing. I still needed to use conventional treatments occasionally, but much less frequently than I needed to prior to giving the herbs. 

I stopped using it because of the cost and extra time involved. My goats usually only need wormed with conventional treatments 2-3 times a year so it was hard to justify the expense of a weekly treatment when I needed to keep the conventional wormers on hand anyway for 'break through' parasite issues. Even though I do like natural treatments, it just wasn't making sense. And the goats weren't too crazy about the herbal mix either.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Opps, yes sorry I had the numbers wrong too. I do the 3 day treatment once a month and one a week they get the 1 day. I treat on Mondays. Its been excellent for us.

I actually just finished ordering all the supplies for me to be able to do my own fecal tests. I want to verify that we are as good as I think we are especialy with mine being pregnant. I found a microscope on ebay for $50 and then I bought all my lab supplies on amazon for $35. I am using this website as I loved how she used some things I already have at home and the step by step is very easy to follow - http://edenhills.wordpress.com/2011/09/02/doing-your-own-goat-fecal-exam/


----------



## DesertMoonFarms (Nov 19, 2012)

mjgh06 said:


> I used Molly's and it worked well. My problem was cost and not having enough on hand when needed. So I went back to chemicals. Mostly I rotate Ivomec and Valbazen with Safeguard instead of Val for pregnant does. For lungworms I have found tramisol or levasol both work and are safe for pregnant does.


I have not been able to find Tramisol or Levasol anywhere but I have herd Levasol is very effective against Lungworm any suggestion as to where to get any?


----------



## countrygirl17 (Nov 4, 2012)

I've used it and it's awesome! I highly recommend it!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

DesertMoonFarms said:


> I have not been able to find Tramisol or Levasol anywhere but I have herd Levasol is very effective against Lungworm any suggestion as to where to get any?


Valleyvet, caprine supply, and first state vet all sell it. Jeffers might to. Or are you trying to get it local?


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

We use it and have never had a worm problem. I would highly recommend it! We mix it with their grain and molasses and they love it! It did take a while and a lot of molasses for them to start liking it though. Be patient!

www.walshkidsgoats.com
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Walsh-Kids-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/324321484319986?ref=hl


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been using Molly's worm formulas for a year and a half on my three goaties and they are clean as a whistle. Vet confirmed. Love the stuff.

Cheers!
Kat


----------

